# I did it! Drax has tank mates!



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Went to the store... 

Petsmart. 

Quizzed the 'New' Weekend Girl who works there, I like her, she has betta's too! 
Anyway... 

I got and named. 

2 Sunburst Platies: Flora and Fauna

1 Black Molly: Bronx

1 Dalmatian Molly: Brooks

(All Males apparently)


Here was the dialog that REALLY REALLY seemed like was going on after I acclimatized them and released them into the tank.

Bronx: HEY OTHER FISH! >(^o^)< *Starts following Drax curiously*

Drax: >(0-O)< ??????????????????????????????? 

Flora & Fauna: >(o.o)< >(^.-)< WOOOHhhhhoOOOOOOooooOOOOOOooooOOOOOoooOOOOO *Both of them circling eachother and swimming past Drax and going up and down the glass watching their reflections*

Drax: >(>o<)< WHATS GOING ON! *FLares at everyone, even if they don't seem to even notice him*

Brooks: >(o_o)< OUCH! *The slightly bigger fish than Drax yet Drax pushes him around to get noticed even when he was just ignoring him* 

Drax: >(ToT)< WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE! *FLARE*

Bronx: >(^.^)< Your new friends! *Starts yanking at plants*

Drax: >(O.0)< ............................ *Stops Flaring*

Shrimp: *Comes out of cave and immediately all the fish look at him* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! *Flee's*


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor shrimp, lol...


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Poor shrimp, lol...



I wish one of you more senior Betta fish or... fish keepers in general were here my mom is ALL shook up because Drax is flaring and...

Oh oh don't even bring up the Ghost shrimp to her. She's ALL mopey... because she thinks that the Ghost Shrimp are the CUTEST thing ever and that it's cruel to sell them as food. 
...
Why I need you guys? 
She locked herself in the bathroom after I said Bronx went after the last Shrimp.... >.>


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Um... 


How do I know when Drax isn't just trying to get to know the Mollies but... ACTIVELY trying to kill them? *Cough*


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

How big's the tank? I imagine it must be big enough, but just curious.

I'd say he's trying to kill them if he continuously goes after them.

I have my betta in a 10 gallon with 6 pygmy cories, and he'll go after them every once in a while(they're far too quick and my betta could never catch them, try as he might), but not continuously. Otherwise, most of the time they generally ignore each other.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

trono said:


> How big's the tank? I imagine it must be big enough, but just curious.
> 
> I'd say he's trying to kill them if he continuously goes after them.
> 
> I have my betta in a 10 gallon with 6 pygmy cories, and he'll go after them every once in a while(they're far too quick and my betta could never catch them, try as he might), but not continuously. Otherwise, most of the time they generally ignore each other.


The Tank is a 10gal Which I did the math... comes too 2gal per fish. 


The Platies he just flares at and sorta stares down... 

But the poor Mollies he just... every time he see's them... he chases.

Thankfully they are much faster and Drax is blind in one eye so he gets thrown off easily.

As of now the Platies seem ok...

But Bronx is at the top of the tank in the far corner... (Black Molly) is hiding by the filter and ... Brooks (The Dalmatian Molly) Is by the cave in the opposite corner. 

I just didn't think Drax was such a Brute Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh (I'm not too upset but my MOTHER is... heck she loved the Ghost Shrimp so she's ALLLLL horrified if she finds dead Mollies tomorrow.)

I just keep telling myself it's all part of the 'Get To KNow you' Process. But Drax just sits in the Top left corner and if either of the two Mollies appears he just stalks them and then chases aggressively. 

How long do I waaaaaaaaaaaaaiit till I know it's impossible? Or.. when to save the Mollies?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Erm, mollies are a baaad idea. Look at their fins, what do they remind you of? 

Mollies, to me, are MUCH too similar to a betta male flaring when they flare for the betta to feel content. I think it'd be easier to just take those fish back and get some guppies or something. Maybe danios. ^^ 

And how'd you figure 2 gallons to the fish? Mollies get to be 3 inches... So the two take up 6 gallons already. Then the betta 2 inches... 8 gallons. The platies about 2 inches... You're overstocked! 

Personally, I find mollies shouldn't be kept in anything less than a 15 gallon. I have balloon mollies, which are kind've dwarfed, so having 5 in my 10 gallon isn't a problem. But regular mollie will get to 3 inches. 

Seriously, you should take them back. Some guppies, danios, or more platies would be a much better situation. You could get 3 danios! They're cute. <3 

Good luck!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I cringed at seeing mollies! I've learned (gladly not by experience) that mollies are fin nippers, therefore not good for Drax's lovely locks. Also, conversely, the mollies lovely wiggly caudal fins and their large dorsal fins (when displaying them) may be too provoking to a betta, so the betta may be agressive toward the mollies.

I am also just wondering what everyone else thinks about mollies stressing out bettas due to their fairly high activitiy level. I have 3 in a community tank and they're always zipping around... chasing each other, swimming up & down the glass..... Also, DD, you said you had 2 _male_ mollies, and I would also wonder about agressiveness between the two of them. Having said this... the mollies high activity level may deem them unsuitable to a 10 gallon. I see them in my own 20 gal and it doesn't seem large enough sometimes.

Regardless of all of the above, good luck with your new fish and I wish the shrimp well..... or maybe I should bid him adieu! eeks!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Honestly... I think the Problem isn't the Mollies, or the Platies... or the overstock-ness... 

Drax just must be HIGHLY territorial and wants NOTHING else around him. He's even going for the poor Platies now. The poor Mollies are just up in the corner trying to stay away... and when he see's them he attacks. No ones gotten hurt yet due to Drax's poor vision. But When he slowly goes for the Platies I see his mouth opening and snap's down just as Flora and Fauna flee. 

*Sigh* Should I remove Drax for the night and put him back in his old Vase till i return the other fish? 

Or should I just ........... see what happens? I turned the 'Night' light on the tank hoping it would calm them all down. 

NO ONE is attacking Drax, heck they don't even pay attention to him till he chases. I need IMMEDIATE responses... 

1. Remove Drax for the night? 

2. Just see what happens?


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait he's "snapping" at them? I've heard that's the sign he doesn't want anyone else around! How long has he been in the tank by himself? He may have already made the entire tank his turf and has gotten used to being the only fish in there. Just keep and extremely close eye on them!! Good luck!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Blaze54 said:


> Wait he's "snapping" at them? I've heard that's the sign he doesn't want anyone else around! How long has he been in the tank by himself? He may have already made the entire tank his turf and has gotten used to being the only fish in there. Just keep and extremely close eye on them!! Good luck!


... Since November...
When I got him. 

ACK! I keep hearing the Black Mollie quickly spash the surface as he darts away. 

Oh if only there was a form of 'Pot' for fish... I think Drax needs a chill out time. 
*Goes to fetch old Vase* It's for your OWN good Drax... 

(Tell me what to do or within the next hour Drax is to be 'VASED' for the night bum Bum BUMMM)


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suggest during your next water change, re-arrange the decor a bit. This should make him feel like he's in a new place and won't be so protective. Good luck!
EDIT:I like the dramatic bum Bum BUMMM :-D


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Blaze54 said:


> I would suggest during your next water change, re-arrange the decor a bit. This should make him feel like he's in a new place and won't be so protective. Good luck!
> EDIT:I like the dramatic bum Bum BUMMM :-D



He took a giant bite out of the Dalmatian Molly's tail... 

Drax is now in his old Vase... untill I return the fish and try another kind.

For returns... do I get store credit for fish? ...................................

Oh wow... *Laptop next to tank* Oh wow... everyone is playing now in the tank now that Drax is not in there. Though...


Oh *Waves arms* Oh no no no no no no no no no don't worry I prefer Drax to these fish. The Mollies seem too... hyper, and the Platies seem kinda..... dumb. 

I'll try again tomorrrow with Danios... 


*Sigh* my experiment has failed...


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> i'll try again tomorrrow with Danios...
> 
> 
> *Sigh* my experiment has failed...


Sigh, myself. If you're just in it for a science experiment, and if you're looking for danios to put with your betta.... and if you're accepting bets on the outcome, may I make a large wager that it won't turn out well with danios and your betta either?

My suggestion is to slow down, think, and do a bit of research before buying a type of fish on a whim and then checking if it'd be ok. You didn't do a thorough check on the danios' requirements, obviously, is that right? If you did and still think danios are a good choice, you either keep your betta too cool, or the danios will struggle with your betta's temperature. Unless you keep your betta in a cool water tank (which isn't recommended), danios shouldn't be put with your betta. They take about 64 to 74 degrees. Also, you said that mollies seem too hyper.... you won't like danios, either.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> Sigh, myself. If you're just in it for a science experiment


................
................
................
................

*Slaps* (Just Kidding)

I meant that term as a matter of fact... I heard Mollies and Betta's ... is kinda 50/50 I wanted to try! So I made (Forced) the worker to select the healthiest specimens of Mollies. And Platies. 

Obviously Drax has just been alone far too long to have Tank Mates... 

Yes your right. I didn't know about that about Danios. Thank You. 

but... there must be some fish that is almost... if not ALWAYS a good tank mate. Like... uh... Tetra's or... Neons... 
(I'm still new to all this in general (Only got Drax is November) so give me a break!) 

Drax is in the vase now... plotting my death most likely >.>;


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Danio's= fin nippers!! They also, from what I've read, need 20 gallon tanks (very active little schoolers) If I were you I'd just completely rearange the tank and add Drax tommorrow. If he still goes for the fish, you should return them. 

By the way, Mollies thrive in brackishwater so unless you keep that tank really clean then you'll have Mollies with fungus. You should keep either 1 mollie or 2 females to one male ratio of Mollies. Platies are the same (Althought I've read that you can keep multiple males without any females so *shrugs*) I've read you should keep Mollies in 15+ gallons. AND, I've seen gigantic ordinary, every day Mollies, larger than a Betta for sure. 

Certain tank mates almost every Betta, even very aggressive ones, tend to allow, are cories. Pygmy cories seem great as they just seem to camoflauge and are almost never noticed by Bettas, but they are really active (well, a little less active than Bettas but still) and you'll certainly notice them. Not to mention completely peacful, they'd definatly ignore ghost shrimp, any thing really. So I'd reccomend Cories, and I'd really reccomend Pygmies due to the fact that they are just less noticed by the Betta.

EDIT: started typing this before above post was posted. Oops.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

...!

................

I don't have a Substrate T_T 

Cories I heard NEED a soft substrate. 

*Sigh* 

Maybe I'll just get a bunch of Shrimp again... until Drax kills them all again...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh... wow then... 0.0

Wait. WAIT. *Baylee is thinking* Ooooh, got something. Maybe you can put like... I dunno, a... container of some sort that stretches to half the length of your tank with sand (if you don't want substrate) Probably only work if you get pygmies as many say they can live in 5 gallons and that's be 5 gallons of snuffling room... So unless you have them nearby (Unfortunatly they're not too common) Then... I have no clue /= Other than bottom feeders every fish is going to be heavily noticed.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

DD, you could try neon tetras. They'd do fine in a 10 gallon and they wouldn't be any sort of threat or bother to your betta as they're a very peaceful fish. But, you just won't know whether Drax will accept them! If you try neons, realize that they are shoaling fish and need to be with several other neons.... some say about 5 to 7 or more. Otherwise, they are a bit nervous and may hide or be stressed (which in itself could lead to health problems/diseases for the tetras).

If you get any, maybe start with about 3 and see how Drax accepts them, and be prepared if he doesn't..... back to the fish shop again, possibly? It's possible you just won't have any luck with tankmates if Drax is just a grumpy boy. But you won't know until you give it a shot, but first please do a bit of checking on what fish you're thinking of in order to give yourself the best chance of making a good match and succeding.

You just may have to get another tank so Drax can have his own place, and use the 10 gallon you have for a small community.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

Just change your substrate to sand! I totally promise it's not a major pain in the ass.....

Ok, it was a huge pain for me making the change from gravel to sand, but totally worth it because my pygmy cories are the cutest. They even take oxygen from the surface, _sort of_ like bettas do.

EDIT: If you don't have a substrate at all, then adding sand would not be that difficult.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

... How does that all sound Drax? 

.... Drax?
.....................

*Pokes water* 

*Pulls up hand with only 4 fingers* 

I don't think he likes the idea of moving to a new tank heh... 
(Plus I don't have the room)


but how do I RESEARCH these fish... what do you think I'm asking you all for! 

I'll return........ do I just put them all in the bag they came in? The other fish tomorrow.... well today (2:30am) ....... ugh. 

I'll try 4 neons...

As for that substrate idea of yours Baylee............................. I'll keep it in mind if nothing works.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Sand would be a very good substrate for the cories, as trono said. One little thing it needs is a gentle little stir occasionally to release toxic gas bubbles that build up in it (it compacts and doesn't release these bubbles), but that's no big deal. Just run your finger slowly through the open areas is all you need to do, shouldn't stir it up much.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sighs* 

I give up... 

Tomorrow I'll return the fish and keep Drax in the vase...

Take the tank apart and give it a sand substrate.

OK... BUT...

It's a 10gal tank thats about... oh foot tall... maybe 14inchs... ish... 

How MUCH sand like... bags... what kind... how deep... etc... >.>; how do I add water without creating a giant tank of mudd... 

and... could I get the cories at this time and just keep them in a smaller container for the few hours this will take? (I hate going back and forth to the store) and... what are those sinking pellets they'll like called?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

... I'll get some salt pepper cories... 

Anyway... 

I'm tired... and worn out. 

Ciao for now. I'll check back in about 8hrs. 

Danka! For All your concern!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

DormDrax;686321but how do I RESEARCH these fish... what do you think I'm asking you all for!
I'll return........ do I just put them all in the bag they came in? The other fish tomorrow.... well today (2:30am) ....... ugh.
I'll try 4 neons...[/quote said:


> Hmm, how do you research these fish?... lol. Aww, c'mon! <gives DD a slap in return>
> 
> Ok, I'll take your question seriously.....
> 
> ...


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Peppered cories get to be about 3". They need to be in groups, too. Great little fish. Is 10 gal too small? IMO, yes. But good luck with your fish.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> and... what are those sinking pellets they'll like called?


Sinking pellets.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

DormDrax said:


> *Sighs*
> 
> I give up...
> 
> ...


I believe the standard is about 1 pound per gallon, so (like I did) get about 10 pounds (the bag I bought was 20 pounds, so I used half of it and have leftovers). There are several types of sand you can get (google it) and you'll want to clean the sand thoroughly before you add it to the tank (I'd recommend removing the betta before the sand is added, as it will make the tank quite cloudy at first. Also, you'll want to turn the filter off as the sand will clog the impeller). Adding water won't create a tank of mud. The sand will get stirred up and the tank may be a little cloudy right after a water change but it will clear up shortly. Again, it is wise to turn off the filter when doing a water change in a tank with sand as it will clog the filter impeller. 

I understand this post is somewhat vague, but just search about adding sand to an aquarium and you should find the info you need. And, of course, feel free to inquire further if the googled information seems confusing. I was very confused at first when researching sand.

The food I use for my cories is Omega One Sinking Shrimp Pellets.

And like someone else said, normal sized cories might be too big for a 10 gallon tank. If you can find them locally, I'd recommend some sort of dwarf cory and get about 5 or 6 of them (I have 6).

(As an aside, I bought white SuperNaturals sand from PetSmart. It is more expensive than other types of sand, but I really liked the look of it.)


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I have Wardley's (brand name) Shrimp pellets. They sink and sort of bloat up and disintigrate. I'm not sure what brands are available in the US suited for cories, but I'm sure the shop will help you choose some.

My cories also vacuum up leftover food on the bottom..... they're in my community tank and there's a bit that falls down. They're omnivores and will eat whatever they get. I'm sure not much goes to waste in my tank as my cories and bn, as well as the mollies and neons are down there picking all the time. Nitrates are usually never higher than about 10 in this tank due to lots of plants and my fish pick up extra food.

Just keep an eye on your cories condition.... look that their abdominal area isn't too thin. Not sure what types and numbers of fish you'll have in your tank with them, but they may get some of their food stolen by your betta when he recognizes that the pellets are food! So, if the pellets appear to be eaten all the time, don't just automatically assume the cories are eating it.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I had been checking out sand for my future larger goldfish tank, as they like to take mouthfulls of the substrate and spit it out.... some say that gravel could possibly get stuck, so I thought sand might be better.

As trono said, rinse it very thoroughly. Get a bucket and put some sand in it. Do this outside as it could be too messy for an inside job, and unless you're cleaning it up yourself, I'm sure your mom will appreciate this gesture!  So, fill bucket of sand with water and just vigorously mix the sand up with your hand for a minute, let it settle for a minute, then dump off most of the water. Fill again with water and repeat this many times until you see the water you're dumping is fairly clear. If you don't, you'll have masses of crap in your tank, and.... from remembering your past posts, you wouldn't like THAT! lol <DD shudders at this>


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> I have Wardley's (brand name) Shrimp pellets. They sink and sort of bloat up and disintigrate. I'm not sure what brands are available in the US suited for cories, but I'm sure the shop will help you choose some.
> 
> My cories also vacuum up leftover food on the bottom..... they're in my community tank and there's a bit that falls down. They're omnivores and will eat whatever they get. I'm sure not much goes to waste in my tank as my cories and bn, as well as the mollies and neons are down there picking all the time. Nitrates are usually never higher than about 10 in this tank due to lots of plants and my fish pick up extra food.
> 
> Just keep an eye on your cories condition.... look that their abdominal area isn't too thin. Not sure what types and numbers of fish you'll have in your tank with them, but they may get some of their food stolen by your betta when he recognizes that the pellets are food! So, if the pellets appear to be eaten all the time, don't just automatically assume the cories are eating it.


I'm lucky in that my betta totally ignores their food. Might be because I sneakily throw the cory food in the tank whilst I am feeding my betta or right after lights out.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

trono said:


> I'm lucky in that my betta totally ignores their food. Might be because I sneakily throw the cory food in the tank whilst I am feeding my betta or right after lights out.


My betta checks out the bottom with a fine tooth comb..... If he sees something he suspects COULD be some sort of morsel, he'll give it the eye (as a betta owner I'm sure you know this look) for a few seconds, circle around it, eye it again, then go in for the kill. lol He looks totally disgusted if he discovers it's just a rock!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi DormDrax,

Okay, you're not going to like hearing this, but I'm going to say it anyways:

1) A 10 gallon is too small for corys. They should be kept in groups of 4 or more. Pygmy corys which grow to 1.25", and are the only corys that could go in that tank without killing your bioload.

2) I have a super agressive female betta who likes to be alone. So I keep her that way. Learned the hard way... her last victim was a Bronze cory!

I would:

Leave Drax alone, in his tank, the way it is. That's the way HE wants it.

Save up for a larger community tank.

Get your mom a small tank set up and put some shrimp in it for her. Just shrimp. You'll make her day!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

A little empty 2.5 gallon would be so cute for a few shrimp! 

I don't think it is because he's territorial, I think it was the fish you chose. Everything was a bad very un-thought out plan. I am glad you're returning them! 

Researching is not something difficult, just go onto Google and search what kind of fish you're considering. Most info will be accurate. 

Neons, danios, etc will stress him out. They zoom zoom zoom! Their bright colors will throw him off, too.

I think pygmy cories are an excellent idea! That way Draw can still have his tank seeing the cories usually drift around the bottom. For the sand, I would wrap panty hose or something along the intake or perhaps use an aquarium sponge. Then once the sand settles and you turn on the filter, you'll have minimal disruptance and sand being sucked into the filter.

Good luck!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree. Leave him to himself. Don't think he won't go after corys. Tango did and he had to be moved out of my 16. The corys can also be SUPER zippy fast. They drove Tango up a wall. 

If you don't mind returning them if it goes bad, then have at it! I'd just hate to see you go to all that trouble with adding sand and then have to return the corys anyway. Drax sounds extremely territorial. Even at his worst Tango never took a bite out of anything.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

i had cardinal tetras and my bettas didnt bother them, but they bothered him. THey kept nipping his fins :-( *sigh*


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I want dwarf pea puffers, but I am concerned they might take my Betta's fins off.  it is kind of 50/50 on whether they will or not. :/ 

Excuse for another tank? I think so! ^^


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Dwarf pea puffers are like lil chainsaws. I wouldn't put them with anything. Lil chainsaws! They need 5 gallons so yeah, excuse for a new tank!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I was thinking 10 gallon with about 4-5 of them. Hehe. :3 

People just say they are intelligent, cute, and interesting. And, one inch?! Too cute!

Some say they live peacefully, some don't. I say NOT WORTH THE RISK!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

My mother got a puffer once... she named it after my father. It attacked everything in the community tank. Before I could intervine, she flushed him!!! 0_0

Ummm... she flushed the fish... not my father... but anyway...

Puffers aren't community fish...


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone... lol... I was feeling another "slap" coming from DD! lol Now it can be spread out a bit! hehehe


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't find them to be community fish either. I think it'd be cute to have some though, even if I need a specialty tank!

Whoops, and I want a 30 gallon for rams... hehehe(; my floor will collapse!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You need 5 gallons per puffer for territory, so for a few, go 20 gallons.  I've read that they can be species only but also read that they need to be totally alone. It's a crap shoot.  That's why my puffer is alone. Plus I only have so much my floor can take too. That's also why Huey's in a 6 gallon all by his lonesome.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

vaqygirl,

I've read that, like bettas, puffers get more agressive with age. So even if you start out with some babies, unless the tank is big enough, it ain't gonna be pretty when they're grown! :0

DormDrax will probably slap us for turning this into a puffer thread, lol...
That'll teach him not to 'wander off', lol!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> vaqygirl,
> 
> I've read that, like bettas, puffers get more agressive with age. So even if you start out with some babies, unless the tank is big enough, it ain't gonna be pretty when they're grown! :0
> 
> ...


*Drags in a Helium Tank* Oh no... please go on about your Puffer fish... May I seeeeee them?


So you can all feel better. I returned the fish, got my money back... and that old guy who works there (And knows fish) just laughed when I told him... saying that who had helped me last night was a moron. 

Drax is now in the tank alone... doing nothing but going all along the plants as if going. 

"MINE! ALL MINE! >(^o^)< !!!!!"


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^ haha lol. I can imagine a puffer floating: ummm....can someone deflate me?!?!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry I only read the first two pages of this thread but I found that if you take everyone out of the tank rearrange everything then add the other guys in the tank and THEN the betta, things work out better. My first community try I did it your way and my betta was after everyone. Once I took him out and changed everything i added the other fish first and he didn't even bother with them, he just swam with them! I see on this page your trying out puffers? I don't know much about them but in my 10gal I had a HM betta, 8 rasbora's and 2 snails! Its now a 5 girl sorority but it was fun while the betta was still alive!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

DormDrax,

I'm glad you got your money back. Good for you, and good for the fishies that didn't get mauled to death!

As for the girl at your LPS who told you what you wanted to hear (to make a sale), remember this... friends tell you stuff you DON'T want to hear. 

Now, would you be so kind to get our puffer fish off the ceiling?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ lol that was hysterical!!!!!!!!!! Here *pokes fish and ducks as the fish flies everywhere* is that better?


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Good to hear, DD. 



Neil D said:


> *pokes fish and ducks as the fish flies everywhere* is that better?


Fish flies are everywhere? What the heck are fish flies?

(sorry, just being silly):lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You knOw, when you poke a balloon and let it go? That's what I mean. *ducks again as the puffer fish lands in the tank*


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hee hee 

You guys are so silly! 

*pats puffer, who looks a little stunned but no worse for wear*


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha thanks i guess *quickly removes hand as puffer re-inflates and curses under breath as it rises to ceiling again*


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I bet we all would love some pictures !!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Of the puffer? Or-ummm...what was this thread about? *looks around guiltily*


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

<whispering> I think we scared dormdrax away. :shock:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably...he probably fixed his tank mate (so thats what it was about) issue and now its randomness

Now, does any one have a ladder? *looks up at ceiling again* And a needle?


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

Heres an Idea.. And ive had luck in the past with Aggressive Fish getting used to the fact of having tank mate....

get one of those little beta condo's that suction to the glass inside the tank.... put the your other fish that are for the tank mates, in first, then put the Condo in and let Drax sit in his condo for a few days and as the other fish swim around him he will get used to that idea......

it seems cruel i know but its worked in the past, and might be the only way to get him used to the idea that he has tank mates... then after a few days u can try and release into the tank see if it helps with his aggression issues..


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Neil D,

*looks up at the puffer* Do you have to use a needle? Couldn't you just give him a squeezy hug??? :|


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*looks up at puffer* No...too many spikes.... *looks at baseball mitt*...hmmm, I wonder...*puts mitt on and squeezes puffer* YAy Hes deflated! *puts back stunned puffer*


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooray! Thanks Neil!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahhahahahaahahahahhahahahahahahahhaha -_- *sigh* got that out of my system


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha ur welcome *stares at puffer that has started acting normal again*


----------

